# Post and postal code in Dubai



## denpersi

Hello Guys, 

Im new in this forum, so sorry if ask in wrong place.

I have question about Post in Dubai . 

Recently(actually yesterday), I bought some product from China (Hongkong) and seller told me , we need postal code. i know there isnt postal or zip code in dubai and i told to seller just write 00000 as postal code.

but the problem is hongkong post not delivered like DHL or Aramex or ... (i guess) 

so i havent P.O box too . 

the question is what happen to my package now? will call me after receive ? and if yes, where i can get that after receive ? anone had experiment about that?

and another question, do you think i need P.O box or not ? because i havnt much work with p.o box, just the situation like this each 2 months or 3 months.


thank you guys


----------



## wandabug

You need a PO Box for things like your bank account, DEWA, DU etc. You can rent your own from Emirates Post and pay dhs.200 a year. Go to your nearest Emirates Post Office or look at their website for details. You will need to show them your residence visa and passport copy.
Or you can use your employers PO Box and collect your post from work.
As soon as you know your PO Box number call the company you have ordered from and inform them.


----------



## stuartmatthewson

Setting up a PO Box is easy, saves the hassle of relying on your workplace collecting your mail.

With couriered items from abroad, and we have business documents etc regularly sent from China, they just need a contact number as well as your postal address, all couriers this side will ring you to see where you want the package delivered to.


----------



## Gavtek

If it has already been sent by normal post with no PO Box and 00000 as a Postal Code, I'd be amazed if it ever reached you.

Just get the guy to courier it to you.


----------



## denpersi

wandabug said:


> You need a PO Box for things like your bank account, DEWA, DU etc. You can rent your own from Emirates Post and pay dhs.200 a year. Go to your nearest Emirates Post Office or look at their website for details. You will need to show them your residence visa and passport copy.
> Or you can use your employers PO Box and collect your post from work.
> As soon as you know your PO Box number call the company you have ordered from and inform them.


Thank you dear for your answer , but the problem is just like this situation or package from other countries (each 3 months) because i will pay bank account, dewa and du and etc online and with credit card. 
so i thought i dont need any p.o box.


----------



## denpersi

> Setting up a PO Box is easy, saves the hassle of relying on your workplace collecting your mail.
> 
> With couriered items from abroad, and we have business documents etc regularly sent from China, they just need a contact number as well as your postal address, all couriers this side will ring you to see where you want the package delivered to.


thanks for your answer, but are you sure they will call me in standard post? 

because maybe i heard , its not like DHL or UPS or something, just standard post.



Gavtek said:


> If it has already been sent by normal post with no PO Box and 00000 as a Postal Code, I'd be amazed if it ever reached you.
> 
> Just get the guy to courier it to you.


thank you for you answer,

im really confused  maybe i didnt understand you. you think , the package will lost or something like that? 

the problem is , where i can get after recieve? i mean central post ? or ...

on the package is my complete address and my phone number, do you think they will call me or not ?:confused2:


thanks guys for answers.


----------



## Gavtek

If the package has been sent to your address by normal post (not a courier) and doesn't have a PO Box number on it, it is very unlikely that you will receive it.


----------



## denpersi

Gavtek said:


> If the package has been sent to your address by normal post (not a courier) and doesn't have a PO Box number on it, it is very unlikely that you will receive it.


Thank you Gavtek, 

I think you're right .

and another question, 

do you know how to find complete address of all post office in dubai ? i know there is on post website. but i want know where is it !

or better question, do you know which post office is near the metro station ? (Between JLT to Deira city center)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Google Empost and you will get list of the post offices. Not aware of any next to metro stations. Karama might be the nearest to a station but it's not particularly near. 

You need to give DEWA/Du/Etisalat/your bank a PO box even if you intend to pay bills online. Get your own or use your company's box.


----------



## wandabug

Al Wasl Road PO. is about 10 min walk from Mazaya Centre Metro Station.


----------



## denpersi

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Google Empost and you will get list of the post offices. Not aware of any next to metro stations. Karama might be the nearest to a station but it's not particularly near.
> 
> You need to give DEWA/Du/Etisalat/your bank a PO box even if you intend to pay bills online. Get your own or use your company's box.


Thanks , I tried Karama, but far away of Metro station, i mean needs ride at the least 5 minutes by taxi .

thanks anyway


----------



## denpersi

wandabug said:


> Al Wasl Road PO. is about 10 min walk from Mazaya Centre Metro Station.


thank you dear wandabug,

You mean, Dubai mall metro station? (in front of Mazaya center) so where is the post office ? behind the Mazaya center or other side ,near the Dubai mall ? 

guys , i saw post office near the union metro station ,but i dont know there is P.O box or not ? anyone knows office's name ?


----------



## wandabug

Walk round the back of Mazaya Centre, cross the road and then walk towards the Al Wasl Road, past the DEWA office. Post Office is on the corner.


----------

